# Just hit a pothole and killed two 18" wheels



## Striker222 (May 9, 2006)

I just got my 06 Impulse Blue M6 goat 3 1/2 weeks ago. Wet rainy night here in Jersey, and I hit a bad pot hole and killed both passenger side wheels (18" no less). Pisses me off that the car will be held up for a while. 

I'm done messing around with the 18" wheels. Where can I order a set of 17" stock wheels, preferably polished?


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Striker222 said:


> I just got my 06 Impulse Blue M6 goat 3 1/2 weeks ago. Wet rainy night here in Jersey, and I hit a bad pot hole and killed both passenger side wheels (18" no less). Pisses me off that the car will be held up for a while.
> 
> I'm done messing around with the 18" wheels. Where can I order a set of 17" stock wheels, preferably polished?


What did the 18's do to tick you off?

BTW, before I'd go running off buying 17"'s I'd look at the complaints section of this forum. Seems to me there's a big problem with strut rub with those.

Gerry


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Guys this is a great thread that we had a while back about 17's vs 18's.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6585&highlight=strut+rub

BTW- Pot holes suck, I sure as heck wouldn't want to have to replace any of my 18's! Especially since you can no longer get them.:willy: 

Monica


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

What the hell were you doing driving your goat in the rain in the first place??? Shame on you! 
Just kidding,,that sux! State/county/city who ever owns the road should buy you new ones! seriously...


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

flyer469 said:


> What the hell were you doing driving your goat in the rain in the first place??? Shame on you!
> Just kidding,,that sux! State/county/city who ever owns the road should buy you new ones! seriously...


How do you go about getting that accompolished, I have heard others say the same thing.

Exactly what do you have to do?

I live in Illinois Pothole Hell!


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

well i hit a pot hole and had a blow out, was pulled over fixing it when i cop stopped to see if i was ok! I was like,,wow, thought yall only stipped after pulling people over,, told him what had happened and he told me to contact the county road maint. people...I traded the car so i really didnt follow up on it,,,,not sure what you can do after the fact as far as i would have called a cop and got a report with his observation of the pot hole being the cause,,,,not sure how to do it this late? 


Goodluck


----------



## Striker222 (May 9, 2006)

*Potholes suck*

Yeah wish I could get the county to pay for it. I hate jersey. Would like to move down to Virginia or someplace where the roads are all new.

But I definitely need to get rid of the 18" wheels. These low profile tires are no good for around here. So would the best bet be to order a set of 17" wheels from the dealer? Seems like they can't be bought from GMPartsDirect.com. Unless does anyone know the part #?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Striker222 said:


> Would like to move down to Virginia or someplace where the roads are all new.


Don't come to Charleston(SC) then.:lol:


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I did the same thing to one of my 17in wheels. I went to the dealer and the body shop hooked me up with an outfit in michigan that sold me a used "takeoff" wheel for $180.00. it was in nearly perfect condition. I guess someone wanted aftermarket wheels and did not want to keep the stock wheels. You might check this option out.


----------



## DuaneGTO (Dec 28, 2004)

Move to Tennessee. Most state and local roads here are very good, except where there is road construction going on (which is why they're good). Here's a link to truckers' ratings of highways:

http://www.tdot.state.tn.us/news/2004/021104.htm

BTW, I have a set of like-new 17" stock wheels/tires that I recently replaced with a set of 18s. They only have about 700 miles on them. I may decide to sell them during the summer (but that doesn't help you if you need them right now).


----------



## Confuc1ous (Feb 23, 2005)

As far as my experience has taken me, having lived in Georgia, Michigan and NJ, the best of the three, by far would probably be Georgia, however, they dont utilize salt on their roads during the winter and I think that plays a really big part. Anywhere where there is a true legitimate winter season, you will have issues with roads, its just the process, and of the three mentioned above, NJ is the worst. Good luck with those wheels.


----------



## ShadesOfGrey (Sep 14, 2005)

I toasted an 18" on my 05 CGM.

I was also told by a cop here in NJ that I could seek compensation.

But I'm a guy and never did it. Then again I suck at doing returns or sending in rebates too.

The road I hit mine on was "New Durham" road, In Edison.

Tricky part is, it's technically NOT an Edison road, its a State road.

And the hole was intentionally cut by workers and never covered.

ShadesOfGrey


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Maybe I am in the minority here but...... I have no issues with my 17" wheels and tires...... NO strut rub.

I even picked up a set of 17" tires from one of the GTO's involved in the train wreck for a replacement set once the ones I have now wear out. 

Maybe I am lucky. I've been monitoring for strut rub and have not found any marks on the tires.

I personally don't like the thin wall profile of the 18" tires. I like sidewalls on my tires, and for my taste the rims are too close to the ground and if the tire has to flex too great, wheel damage will occur. i.e. DEEP potholes and in Pennsylvania, that is standard in our roads.


----------



## Striker222 (May 9, 2006)

*Re: My new wheels*

I decided to go with these 17" Nexo SS-5 wheels as replacements:

http://www.wheelmax.com/product.asp?ProdId=10831

Plus wheelmax.com also mounts and balances the tires as well. Seems to be a good deal overall. I noticed alot of dodge owners buy wheels from this site.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

gto_lady04 said:


> How do you go about getting that accompolished, I have heard others say the same thing.
> 
> Exactly what do you have to do?
> 
> I live in Illinois Pothole Hell!


I live in IL also, and I received money from a village for road damage.

I was driving my Lincoln LS when the road, basically, exploded from water saturation. I called the Village Streets and Sanitation Department and was given the name of a person to call. They had a police officer do a report and note the damage. I faxed a repair estimate and the village’s insurance company cut me a check within a few weeks. Not only that, the day after my report the road was fixed. You can also go through your insurance company and have them pursue repayment from the responsible municipality.

While I’m at it, some additional info others may not be aware of:

1. If anything is stolen from your car you can claim it on your homeowner’s or renter’s insurance. The repayment is a depreciated amount, so I’m sure everything taken was recently purchased – right? You don’t need receipts, just a list of the items stolen.

2. Rock chips and other damage are covered by your insurance if they happen at once. For example, if you’re on the road and a dump truck starts dropping pebbles all over – you’re getting new paint. So, did the chips in your paint happen over a year or did that dump truck you got stuck behind yesterday do it?

3. Your insurance company will not cover aftermarket parts without aftermarket insurance. It’s a very cheap addition to your policy; so, if you’ve added modifications or new electronics call your agent and have it added.

4. For those of you with tint in a state where it’s not allowed, you can get a note next time you’re at the doctor. Yup, tell the doctor the sun is causing a rash or freckles on your arm and you need a note for window tint.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

ShadesOfGrey said:


> And the hole was intentionally cut by workers and never covered.


Vindictive road workers?!:lol: :willy:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

My 2 cents:

Both the 17 and 18" wheels have low profile tires; 18's of course are lower profile.

If you hit the right pothole, either will suffer damage.

Living where you do, the 17's may be a better fit if only because they have all season tires, the 18's are summer only.

I have 17's in VA and no strut rub so far @ 2600 miles.

VA does have some potholes but they have a hotline for calling them in to VDOT.

If you had only popped one tire, at least you have a spare. Check out the XFire forum. 18" and 19" wheels on those cars, and Chrysler only saw fit to give the owners a compressor and a can of goo.


----------



## Pavia (Apr 28, 2006)

For the obscene amount of tax $$$ they hit you up for in Jersey, they d*mn well ought to pay for your wheels... You can't even walk to your mailbox without having to pay a toll.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Did GM give you a quote on 4 new 17" wheels?


----------



## Striker222 (May 9, 2006)

BlownGTO said:


> Did GM give you a quote on 4 new 17" wheels?


I didn't call the dealer yet to ask. On WheelsAndCaps.com they are $203.00 each for the 17" silver painted. I figure the dealer would be even more. So I just went with the NEXO SS-5 black wheels for $129.00 each. Added TOYO W-rated all season tires for $125.00 each. Wheelmax also mounts and balances AND SHIPS for free. So with road hazard insurance (in case lighting strikes twice) I paid a grand total of $1162.00. Thats about half of what I was expecting to spend for a new set of 17's. Anyways, we'll see how it ends up when the wheels arrive.


----------



## Striker222 (May 9, 2006)

By the way do adding aftermarket wheels affect the car's warranty at all?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

did you get the pm i sent you about a set of brand new 17s with tires for around 600 in nj?


----------



## Striker222 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Tom, that was a great help.

I'm picking up the wheels over the weekend hopefully. Although reading about this strut rub problem with the 17's has me worried. I'll probably need to get a wheel alignment to avoid the strut rub, since I did hit that pothole pretty hard.

Again, thanks.


----------

